# Scoop: Under Hood Shots of Audi quattro Concept Longitudinal 2.5T FSI



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of the most surprising things about the Audi quattro Concept for those of us at Fourtitude is just how many readers emailed us with conspiracy theories about the car's engine placement. As no engine shots were out there following the car's debut in Paris and subsequent showing in LA, some thought Audi may have pulled a fast one "saying it was longitudinal when in fact it was transverse."

Audi AG's PR department told us following Paris that the engine cover had been lifted for someone at Paris and photos did exist but since that time the decision had been made not to allow photos because the mill had not been entirely prepped for photography to a level at which Audi design would be satisfied. Thus, we had no photos of the engine in our own LA coverage. 

When we travelled to LA in order to * test drive the quattro Concept * in December we were able to peer under the hood and confirm the car's configuration so long as we didn't take photos. Surprisingly, we still had a few hold out conspiracy theorists.

Well theorize no more. We've figured out who got photos of the car's engine bay and that would be our favorite French-language Audi enthusiast site AudiPassion.com. Above is just one shot and, if you click the link below, you'll see they got many.

Why no pics? There's nothing altogether top secret here. quattro GmbH staff tell us the engine is no different than that of the TT RS mechancially but that shortened intake manifold has been cut and welded to help clear the small profile of the quattro Concept. After all the TT RS engine mounted North-South is longer and taller than the V10 in the RS 6 and weld lines are a bit unsightly for prime time viewing. We're guessing though this shots will be right up the alley of our readers and it will end the debate about the car.

Check out more pics after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

Still hoping that this engine finds its' way into an A5/S5 someday. At that point, who needs an RS5?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Well, in stock tune, this engine is much less powerful than the 3.0T supercharged V6 that will be available in the S5 after the facelift, so it's doubtful given that and Audi's overall engine strategy that this engine would end up in an S5.

-Tim


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

[email protected];bt763 said:


> Well, in stock tune, this engine is much less powerful than the 3.0T supercharged V6 that will be available in the S5 after the facelift, so it's doubtful given that and Audi's overall engine strategy that this engine would end up in an S5.
> 
> -Tim


Not sure where you got your info. 

Audi S4 (3.0T) = 333 hp
Audi TTRS (2.5T) = 340 hp

I'd much rather have the I5 turbo than the V6 supercharged engine. I know it's not likely to happen, but I'd love to see it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

15DGR V6;bt764 said:


> Not sure where you got your info.
> 
> Audi S4 (3.0T) = 333 hp
> Audi TTRS (2.5T) = 340 hp


I got my info from a lot of places, actually. I've driven both a B8 S4 with the 3.0T and TT-RS with the 2.5T both a fair amount. Audi under-rates the 3.0T from the factory pretty severely. All the tuners who have had a B8 S4 on a dyno have found that they're making about 330 HP to the wheels, which would suggest that they're making over 400 at the crank.



> I'd much rather have the I5 turbo than the V6 supercharged engine. I know it's not likely to happen, but I'd love to see it!


Really, I think that the two engines have pretty different characters, and are well suited for different purposes. The I5 is a little more noisy and mechanical sounding, while the V6 is smooth and silky yet muscular. Power delivery from both of them is very linear and smooth, and they're both great engines. I just think they suit different purposes. The 3.0T is great for GT type applications like the S4 and S5, while I love that they've put the I5 in the quattro concept - the louder, more mechanical character of the engine really fits the purpose of that car very well.

-Tim


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

Has anyone had a TTRS on the dyno to see what kind of power it makes to the wheels? Maybe they're under-rated too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

15DGR V6;bt766 said:


> Has anyone had a TTRS on the dyno to see what kind of power it makes to the wheels? Maybe they're under-rated too.


They probably are, actually, but I don't know if it would be as much as the 3.0T.

We did some roll-on runs with the TT-RS and a B8 S4 with only an APR exhaust on it, and they kept up pretty well with each other.

-Tim


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

You might be right Tim, but at the other end, I don't see customers bying this car will mind it's roots to the Sport Quattro.
One simply can't put a different engine in, or else one looses a key identification.:thumbup:


----------

